
Law Firms Removing Their Name From SOPA Supporters' List - mjfern
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111223/09051617180/law-firms-removing-their-name-sopa-supporters-list-sopa-support-crumbling.shtml
======
droithomme
So not all of these are even second thoughts, many didn't even have first
thoughts.

It's very interesting that it is turning out that many (most?) of the large
number of names on the sponsors list were lies that completely misrepresented
the positions of dozens of companies and organizations.

Isn't that fraud or forgery?

How many bills have been passed because of lists of sponsors that are
fabricated? What an abuse of the legislative process this is.

~~~
nextparadigms
Not to mention their dubious calculation of "lost jobs" or lost revenue, which
many politicians seem to take for granted.

------
CWuestefeld
As I've said elsewhere the Committee's page is absolutely appalling. It gives
no indication that there is deliberation going on. The page is nothing but
propaganda.

I would have hoped that our legislators would be performing these actions,
like holding hearings and debating, for the purposes of finding the best
answers -- NOT to stage a kangaroo court, pretending that they are weighing
the sides.

It seems that their web page is really nothing but media-industry-supported
propaganda.

------
fomojola
The actual letter
([http://judiciary.house.gov/issues/Rouge%20Websites/Letter%20...](http://judiciary.house.gov/issues/Rouge%20Websites/Letter%20of%20Counsel.pdf))
is interesting reading: the closing statement says

In our considered opinion, the Protect IP Act and SOPA further the goal of
free expression. Far from conflicting with the First Amendment, the proposed
legislation will serve as an important contribution to ensuring an environment
in which free speech and creative expression can thrive and flourish.

That doesn't sound like they were just agreeing with the opinion: that sounds
like fully fledged support.

~~~
jeremymcanally
I think the main issue is that it's individual lawyers within these firms that
endorse it, not the firm as a whole. In that case, stating that the whole firm
endorses the legislation is deceptive.

------
rcthompson
Who's bright idea was it to antagonize a bunch of law firms?

------
rbanffy
Lots of mouths are saying "no", but I am more curious about what the wallets
are saying.

------
rsanchez1
More SOPA supporters are starting to have second thoughts. We just need some
of those to be Congressmen.

